# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Kuvagalleriasta

## Aleksi.K

Jonkin aikaa toiminut galleria mielestäni oikein positiivinen lisä. Saa lisätä omia kuvia muiden nähtäville. Nyt siellä on myös näköjään tavarajunista. Oikein positiivistä, että vähän aiheen sivusta myös. Sen sijaan esitän vielä kolmannen kerran kysymyksen: Miksei minun kuviani hyväksytty, kun laitoin ne sinne?!

----------


## otto s

> Esitän vielä kolmannen kerran kysymyksen: Miksei minun kuviani hyväksytty, kun laitoin ne sinne?!



Johtuu varmaan kuvan laadusta tai kuvatekstistä. Ei minullakaan kaikki kuvat mene läpi. Esimerkiksi tämä kännykällä otettu.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Varmaan kannattaa mieluummin laittaa YV ylläpidolle kuin täällä kysyä, jos itsellä tosiaankaan ei ole käsitystä syystä. Ylläpidolla on tuskin aikaa laittaa selitystä jokaisesta hylkäyksestä. Sen sijaan voisi ylläpito vaikka laittaa tänne selvityksen yleisimmistä ja ilmeisimmistä syistä hylkäykseen. Ihan vain ehdotuksena.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sen sijaan voisi ylläpito vaikka laittaa tänne selvityksen yleisimmistä ja ilmeisimmistä syistä hylkäykseen.


Vaikken olekaan ylläpito, niin ison osan gallerian kuvista hyväksyneenä osannen vastata tähän.

Lähes kaikkien hylättyjen kuvien syynä on heikko taso. Kun kerran jo gallerian säännöissä sanotaan, että kännykkäkuvia ei hyväksytä kuin erikoisemmista tapauksista, on turha odottaa niiden pääsevän läpi. Osassa kuvista heikko taso ei johdu tekniikasta, vaan kuva on muuten epäonnistunut (esim. pahasti vastavaloon, kuvattava liikenneväline on jo ehtinyt mennä ohi kuvaa ottaessa tai näkyy kuvassa vain hyvin pienenä). En ole itse hylännyt Aleksi.K:n tarkoittamia kuvia, mutta niissäkin hylkäämisen syy on ollut kuvien heikko taso.

Kuvatekstien puutteellisuuden tai virheellisyyden takia kuvia ei ole enää tarvinnut hylätä viime aikoina. Kuvatekstien ollessa puutteellisia kysyn kuvan lähettäjältä yleensä lisätietoja, tämä tosin voi kestää kauankin. Sitten vasta jos samalta käyttäjältä tulee puutteellisia kuvatekstejä vielä senkin jälkeen, kun samojen puutteiden takia kuvista on kysytty jo aikaisemminkin, aletaan kuvia hylätä tekstien takia.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Olen tässä huomannut, että tuon kuvagallerian taso on aika lailla laskenut. On tärähtäneitä, auton perästä otettuja, todella rakeisia. Myöskään osa ei liity oikeastaan mitenkään joukkoliikenteeseen. Mielestäni ylläpidon tulisi katsoa, ettei semmoisia tuonne laitteittaisi..

----------


## kuukanko

Kiristämme seulaa. Tämä viesti saa samalla toimia huomautuksena niille, jotka ovat lähettäneet heikkotasoisia kuvia. Jatkossa seula on siis tiukempi, joten ei tarvitse ihmetellä, jos kuvaa ei hyväksytä.

(Auton) ikkunan läpi otetut kuvat hylätään aina, jos niistä näkyy, että kuva on otettu lasin läpi.

----------


## Albert

Gallerian sääntöjen kohta 4, _kuvilla tulee olla jotakin arvoa myös pidemmän ajan päästä_, lienee aika tulkinnanvarainen? Tänään otettu "yhdentekevä" kuva on aivan jotain muuta 30 vuoden kuluttua.
Offtopiccia: (ylläpito poistaa)
Nyt toki kuvataan paljon. Mutta kuinkahan paljon tämän päivän digikuvia on tallella vuonna 2050. Varmuuskopiointi on helppoa, kun käyttää jotain "on-line" varmuuskopiointiohjelmaa (esim: Memeo) ja ulkoisia kiintolevyjä (siis monikossa).
"Kotipolttoon" ei kannata luottaa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Gallerian sääntöjen kohta 4, _kuvilla tulee olla jotakin arvoa myös pidemmän ajan päästä_, lienee aika tulkinnanvarainen?


No jos tuota sääntöä mentäisiin niin kuin siinä lukee, niin voisi noista gallerian kuvista puolet pistää roskiin... Mutta käytetään nyt tervettä järkeä myös jokainen. Ei laiteta niitä suttuisia ja rakeisia kännykällä auton tuulilasin läpi otettuja Ikaruskuvia..

----------


## jtm

Minustakin ne tuhruiset ja kaikki missä näkyy joku perä vähän tai esim. bussi on jo puoliksi mennyt niin niitä ei pitäisi hyväksyä. En ymmärrä miksi on hyväksytty jotain kuvia missä on joku puska/puu tai joku johtolinja? Myöskään niitä ei pitäisi hyväksyä kun on laitettu joku laivan tai junan kuva kaupunkiliikenteen busseihin.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Voiskohan siihen lisätä semmosen "kommentointikentän"? Siis ei mitään sen kummempaa "foorumia", mutta jonkun semmoisen mihin voisi laittaa esimerkiksi "onpas herra A saanut hienon kuvan".

----------


## Compact

> Voiskohan siihen lisätä semmosen "kommentointikentän"?


Eikös jo ole numeroarvosteluasteikko? Johon jlf:läiset yleensä laittavat aika surkeita numeroita, joka taas edelleen "motivoi" kuvaajaa harkitsemaan enempien kuvien lisäämisiä. Johtavassa kuvagalleriassa vaunut.orgissa on ollut takavuosina pisteytysjärjestelmä, josta onneksi on jo aikoja sitten päästy eroon. Toivon hartaasti, että täältäkin tuollaiset nimettömiksi jäävät nolla-arvostelut saataisiin kitkettyä. Siis asteikkoarvostelu pois, tai jos ei, niin saatan antaa nollaa kaikille kuville, jotka eivät ole "makuuni". Kavereiden kuville annan toki kympin  :Smile:

----------


## JSL

Kyllä kavereille kuuluukin antaa pisteitä! Jos ei kuvaosio miellytä, voi aina tehdä omat sivut. Eräässäkin paikassa on täysin ilmainen kuvasivusto kommentointimahdollisuudella. Mikä junafaneja vaivaa että pitää kokoajan haukkua toisten kuvia? Kun enemmistö kuvaajista on aikuisia ihmisiä ja silti kiukutellaan kuin räkänokkaiset kakarat. Muitten alojen harrastelijat osaavat kyllä vastaavilla kuvapalveluillaan käyttäytyä kunnolla.

----------


## dima

Pieni kysymys kuvien lisääjille: Onko ihan välttämätöntä laittaa monia kuvia samasta autosta? 
Nytkin galleriassa on kolme eri kuvaa Pohjolan Liikenteen autosta 951, jotka kaikki on saman käyttäjän lisäämiä ja suunnilleen samassa paikassa otettuja.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Voisikohan sitä seulaa galleriassa todella kiristää? Sinne on nyt ilmestynyt joku laikaisukone jonka nokassa lukee isolla "SISU". Se että siinä lukee kyljessä pienellä präntillä "hkl" ei välttämättä tarkoita sitä, että se olisi joukkoliikenneväline. Ainakaan minun mielestäni.
Sama kun laittaisi semmosen Concordian Toyota Yariksen, jolla kuljettajat menevät kuljettajavaihtoon. Vaikka siinä kyljessä on kuinka Concordian teipit ei siinä käy kuitenkaan esimerkiksi matkakortti.. :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Se että siinä lukee kyljessä pienellä präntillä "hkl" ei välttämättä tarkoita sitä, että se olisi joukkoliikenneväline.


Tuonne "Muut joukkoliikennekuvat" -alueelle saa laittaa muitakin kuin joukkoliikennevälineitä. Huoltoautoista näkee jo heti thumbnailista, mistä on kyse, joten kuvaa ei tarvitse katsoa tarkemmin, jos se ei kiinnosta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Voisikohan tuota galleriaa kehittää vähäsen sen verran, että kuvia voisi kommentoida ja sen yhteydessä antaa sitten pisteitä jos haluaa? Tällöin tulisi myös näkyviin kuka on antanut pisteitä, jos on haluanut antaa..

----------


## Hujis

> Voisikohan tuota galleriaa kehittää vähäsen sen verran, että kuvia voisi kommentoida ja sen yhteydessä antaa sitten pisteitä jos haluaa? Tällöin tulisi myös näkyviin kuka on antanut pisteitä, jos on haluanut antaa..


Minkäköhän ihmeen takia pisteiden antajan tulisi näkyä? Itse en ainakaan omien kuvien kohdalta tarvitse sen kummenpaa erittelyä tai perustelua miksi kukakin on antanut minkäkin numeron vain antoiko ollenkaan. Tykkää tahi ei, olkoon se puolestani kunkin oma asia.

----------


## karihoo

Toivoisin jotain "ohjeistusta" tai edes yhtenäistä käytäntöä avainsanojen lisäämiseen. Esim. tässä kuvassa  on avainsanoina "PM", "PL" ja "Kuusamo". Vain tuon viimeisimmän voi käsittää muutkin kuin aktiiviset harrastajat ja sisäpiiriläiset.

Miettikääpäs kun 50 vuoden päästä historiantutkijat yrittää kaivaa arkistoja niin paljonko nuo avainsanat aukeaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Toivoisin jotain "ohjeistusta" tai edes yhtenäistä käytäntöä avainsanojen lisäämiseen. Esim. tässä kuvassa  on avainsanoina "PM", "PL" ja "Kuusamo". Vain tuon viimeisimmän voi käsittää muutkin kuin aktiiviset harrastajat ja sisäpiiriläiset.
> 
> Miettikääpäs kun 50 vuoden päästä historiantutkijat yrittää kaivaa arkistoja niin paljonko nuo avainsanat aukeaa?


Kuvan avainsanoissa olevat lyhenteet ovat juuri sen mukaisia, mitä gallerian säännöissä on ohjeistettu. Tämä foorumi ja galleria on tehty tämän päivän joukkoliikenneharrastajille, ei tuleville historiantutkijoille.

----------


## karihoo

> Kuvan avainsanoissa olevat lyhenteet ovat juuri sen mukaisia, mitä gallerian säännöissä on ohjeistettu. Tämä foorumi ja galleria on tehty tämän päivän joukkoliikenneharrastajille, ei tuleville historiantutkijoille.


OK minun puolestani, tuskin luen tätä foorumia 50 vuoden päästä. Veikkaisin kylläkin, etteivät nuo PL ja PM avaudu kaikille nykyisillekään harrastajille. Entäpäs mahdolliset nimenmuutokset ja/tai päällekkäisyydet? Kaksikirjaimisia lyhenteitä käytettäessä riski on selvästi suurempi (HKL-BL:n ja STA:n fuusiossakin HBL oli "varattu" sanomalehdelle).

----------


## kuukanko

> Veikkaisin kylläkin, etteivät nuo PL ja PM avaudu kaikille nykyisillekään harrastajille.


Jos ne eivät avaudu, niin eivät ne sitten mitään haittaakaan avainsanoissa. Koko nimi kuitenkin löytyy itse kuvatekstistä. Monet lyhenteet ovat kuitenkin vakiintuneet harrastajien keskuuteen, joten lyhenteet muistavat saavat nopeasti etsittyä kuvia oikeilla lyhenteillä.

----------


## karihoo

> Toivoisin jotain "ohjeistusta" tai edes yhtenäistä käytäntöä avainsanojen lisäämiseen. Esim. tässä kuvassa  on avainsanoina "PM", "PL" ja "Kuusamo". Vain tuon viimeisimmän voi käsittää muutkin kuin aktiiviset harrastajat ja sisäpiiriläiset.
> 
> Miettikääpäs kun 50 vuoden päästä historiantutkijat yrittää kaivaa arkistoja niin paljonko nuo avainsanat aukeaa?





> Jos ne eivät avaudu, niin eivät ne sitten mitään haittaakaan avainsanoissa. Koko nimi kuitenkin löytyy itse kuvatekstistä. Monet lyhenteet ovat kuitenkin vakiintuneet harrastajien keskuuteen, joten lyhenteet muistavat saavat nopeasti etsittyä kuvia oikeilla lyhenteillä.


Edelleenkin protestoin sitä vastaan, että tänne lisätään kuvia joissa on avainsanoina pelkästään liikennöitsijän lyhenne, kuten esim. tässä kuvassa . Jos haluaisin etsiä Scanioista tai Carrus-korisista autoista kuvia tai yleensä kuvia Porista niin tätäkään en avainsanahaulla löytäisi. Vai onko kenties tarkoitus, ettei avainsanahakua ollenkaan käytettäisi?

----------


## kuukanko

> Jos haluaisin etsiä Scanioista tai Carrus-korisista autoista kuvia tai yleensä kuvia Porista niin tätäkään en avainsanahaulla löytäisi.


Eihän pelkistä avainsanoista voi edes hakea, vaan jos niistä hakee, niin silloin tulee aina myös kuvateksti mukaan, jolloin hakusanoilla Scania ja Carrus löytyy mm. tuo kuva.

----------


## karihoo

> Eihän pelkistä avainsanoista voi edes hakea, vaan jos niistä hakee, niin silloin tulee aina myös kuvateksti mukaan, jolloin hakusanoilla Scania ja Carrus löytyy mm. tuo kuva.


Kiertoteitse kävi siis ilmi, että klikkasin väärää (ylempää) "Haku"-linkkiä etsiäkseni kuvia kun olisi pitänyt klikata alempaa "Haku"-linkkiä. Voisiko nämä linkit nimetä esim. "Viestihaku" ja "Kuvahaku" sekaannusten välttämiseksi?

----------


## Knightrider

Miksi molemmat kuvani ovat vieläkin odottamassa hyväksyntää? Toinen niistä on lisätty 4 kk sitten.

----------


## kuukanko

> Miksi molemmat kuvani ovat vieläkin odottamassa hyväksyntää?


Koska kuvat eivät ole gallerian sääntöjen mukaiset. Esim. sääntöjen kohta 5 ei täyty.

----------


## Knightrider

> Koska kuvat eivät ole gallerian sääntöjen mukaiset. Esim. sääntöjen kohta 5 ei täyty.


Laatua joutuu huonontamaan jotta kuva mahtuu palvelimelle, rajahan on käsittämättömän pieni 500 kilotavua.

Käytän 14.1Mpix digitaalikameraa, jonka kuvanlaatua voitte tarkastella vaikkapa tästä.
Kun kuvaa vielä pienennetään koko näyttöön mahtuvaksi, n. 4x pienemmäksi, tarkkuutta ei voi väittää puuttuvan.

Galleriassa näkyy olevan paljonkin kehnommanlaatuisia otoksia.

Voisitteko kertoa, miten laaturaja sekä kokoraja täyttyvät yhtäaikaisesti vai väitättekö että kamerani kuvien alkuperäislaatu on kehno?

Ps. olen tainnut erotella tagit pilkuilla siinä toisessa, 4kk vanhassa (edellisen viestin linkkini ei siihen johtanutkaan)

----------


## Albert

> Laatua joutuu huonontamaan jotta kuva mahtuu palvelimelle, rajahan on käsittämättömän pieni 500 kilotavua.


Olen laittanut useammankin kuvan Galleriaan. Max leveys 800px ja tiedostokoko noin 100 kT.  Jonkin kuvankäsittelyohjelman "save for web" -toiminnolla tiedostokoon säätäminen onnistuu helposti. Eikä tuossa pakkaamisessa häviä mitään web -kuvalle tärkeää. 
Tulostettavissa se ei ehkä ole, Mutta eihän se ole Gallerian tarkoituskaan.

----------


## Knightrider

> Olen laittanut useammankin kuvan Galleriaan. Max leveys 800px ja tiedostokoko noin 100 kT.  Jonkin kuvankäsittelyohjelman "save for web" -toiminnolla tiedostokoon säätäminen onnistuu helposti. Eikä tuossa pakkaamisessa häviä mitään web -kuvalle tärkeää. 
> Tulostettavissa se ei ehkä ole, Mutta eihän se ole Gallerian tarkoituskaan.


Itse olen käyttänyt Photoscapen laadun vähentäjää, jolla saa samalla myös kokoa vähennettyä huomattavasti. Ongelmana on, että laatua voi vähentää vain 30%, kun yleensä joukkoliikennegalleriaan mahtuakseen kuvan on oltava joko 50% huonommalla laadulla tai kokoa on alennettava alle 1000px:ään.

Haluaisin kuukangolta vastauksen edelliseen viestiini, eikö kamerani laatu riitä mukamas? Tässä yksi kamerallani otetuista kuvista muokattuna joukkoliikennegalleriassa olevan näköiseksi. Onko laadussa vikaa, mitäs muut on mieltä? Toki aivan noin laadukkaita kuvia en kokorajan vuoksi voi lähettää, mutta se ei ole minun tai kameran vika.

----------


## Kaid

> Haluaisin kuukangolta vastauksen edelliseen viestiini, eikö kamerani laatu riitä mukamas? Tässä yksi kamerallani otetuista kuvista muokattuna joukkoliikennegalleriassa olevan näköiseksi. Onko laadussa vikaa, mitäs muut on mieltä?


Kysymys on mielestäni tässä tapauksessa siitä, koskeeko sääntöjen kohta 5 ainoastaan kuvien _kamerateknistä_ tasoa (tarkkuus, rakeisuus &c.) vai myös kuvausteknistä laatua eli rajausta, asettelua &c. Jos edellistä, kuvassasi ei minun mielestäni ole vikaa (ainakaan verrattuna muihin galleriassa oleviin kuvaan); mutta jos myös jälkimmäistä, on esimerkkikuvassasi jonkun verra toivomisen varaa (etäinen rajaus, bussin edessä oleva liikennemerkki). Toisaalta vastaavasti rajattuja kuvia on galleriassa muitakin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kysymys on mielestäni tässä tapauksessa siitä, koskeeko sääntöjen kohta 5 ainoastaan kuvien _kamerateknistä_ tasoa (tarkkuus, rakeisuus &c.) vai myös kuvausteknistä laatua eli rajausta, asettelua &c.


Sääntö koskee molempia. 13.1. galleriaan lisätyssä kuvassa on kuvattu liikkuvaa bussia pimeässä herkällä ISO-arvolla eikä kumpikaan edellisistä täyty: valot ovat polttaneet puhki isoja alueita kuvasta ja toisaalta kuva on erittäin rakeinen.

----------


## Albert

Tuleeko galleria takaisin?

----------


## Tardolus

Totanoin. Mitenkäs galleria, koskas meinaa tulla takaisin?

----------


## vko

Galleria on tärkeä osa Joukkoliikennefoorumia, joten se tulee takuuvarmasti takaisin käyttöön. Tarkkaa ajankohtaa en uskalla vielä tähän hätään luvata.

----------


## killerpop

Tiedotteissa puhuttiin, että Gallerian päivitys on valmis. Ikävä kyllä, kuvien kommentointi ei nopealla testauksella toimi vaan antaa herjan "You did not fill in the comments or rating field."

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tiedotteissa puhuttiin, että Gallerian päivitys on valmis. Ikävä kyllä, kuvien kommentointi ei nopealla testauksella toimi vaan antaa herjan "You did not fill in the comments or rating field."


Mulla kommentointi onnistuu nyt. Pari päivää sitten ei skulannut.

----------


## Nak

Jos haen galleriassa jotain saan vain aina vastauksen "sinulla ei ole oikeuksia tarkastella tätä sivua" tjsp..  :Sad:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jos haen galleriassa jotain saan vain aina vastauksen "sinulla ei ole oikeuksia tarkastella tätä sivua" tjsp..


Mulla sama, paitsi että ei tule mitään oikeuksista, vaan joka haku vaan näyttää kaikki gallerian kuvat.

----------


## Tardolus

Osiossa: Galleria -> "Omat kuvat" saa viestin "Sinulla ei ole oikeuksia katsoa tämän kategorian kuvia."
..  :Sad:

----------


## vko

> Osiossa: Galleria -> "Omat kuvat" saa viestin "Sinulla ei ole oikeuksia katsoa tämän kategorian kuvia."


Tuo herja tuossa tulikin jo aiemmin korjattua. Aiemmissa viesteissä mainittuja hakuvirheitä sen sijaan en saa toistettua, joten jos kyseistä ongelmaa jollakulla vielä esiintyy, laittakaahan yksityisviestillä tarkka kuvaus miten virhe esiintyy.

----------


## Tardolus

> Tuo herja tuossa tulikin jo aiemmin korjattua. Aiemmissa viesteissä mainittuja hakuvirheitä sen sijaan en saa toistettua, joten jos kyseistä ongelmaa jollakulla vielä esiintyy, laittakaahan yksityisviestillä tarkka kuvaus miten virhe esiintyy.


Jep, toimii tosiaan, kiitoksia!  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

On tosiaan haastavaa lisätä kuvagalleriaan (ilmeisesti) muita kuin bussikuvia.
Eikö olisi parempi, että jos kuvia ei olla valmiina hyväksymään lähikuukauksina, niin kuvien lisääminen estettäisiin?
Ei tuo minulle ollenkaan tärkeää ole. Mutta trendi näyttää tuollaiselta. Ja vaikka jäisivät kuvani julkaisematta, niin mitä sitten. Se on se ja sama.

----------


## kuukanko

> On tosiaan haastavaa lisätä kuvagalleriaan (ilmeisesti) muita kuin bussikuvia.


Voisitko tarkentaa? Galleriaan lisätään aivan samalla tavalla kaikki kuvat ja kaikki menevät saman hyväksyntäprosessin kautta. Sääntöjen mukaiset kuvatekstit nopeuttavat kuvien hyväksymistä.

----------


## Albert

No sen verran, että mitään erityiskohtelua en ollut haluamassa.
Ja toki nyt tarkemmin harkittua, on aivan hyvä, että kuvat käyvät hyväksymisprosessin läpi.

----------

